# Easy Sourdough French Bread - Authentic And Good!



## oldcoot (Feb 26, 2004)

French Bread is just flour, salt, yeast, and water.

Sourdough is fermented dough.  You can use a sourdough starter that you have nurtured carefully for weeks, or you can just do it this way:

PPut a cup of Bread flour in a large bowl.  
Add a teasspoonful of salt
Add a package of Active Dry Yeast
Add a cup of water

Mix thoroughlly, covern and set aside for three (3) days.

Then add another cup of Bread flour - and maybe a llittle more.

Mix until a ball of dough forms and pulls away from the bowl.  The dough should be soft but not sticky (add more flour if necessary)

Remove from bowl and form a ball.  Clean and oil the bowl, and put the dough back in it,  Rotate the dough ball to coat it with oil.  Cover and put in a warm place to rise until a deep finger-hole stays open.

REmove to a floured surface, form into a long sylinder, pat into a long, narrow rectangle.  Roll into a cylinder from the long side,.  Gently place it on a corn meal sprinkled baking sheet.  Cover and let rise again until a finger dent doesn't spring back.


Bake in a 400 F oven for 20-25 minutes.  Cool on wire rack.







I  just did it, and the result is delicious!


----------



## coquille (Mar 8, 2004)

Oldcoot,
sounds and looks great! Just a question.. If I were to use fresh yeast how much would that be?? ( In grams   )


----------



## oldcoot (Mar 8, 2004)

Sorry,  coquille, I have never used fresh yeast (can't find it at our supermarket!) so haven't a  clue.  As a guess, I'd try about a teasdpoonful..

If making sourdough french, if the starter bubbles fairly heavily within the first few hours, you're going to be o.k.  If the bubbling seems a little mild, add another teaspoonful.  Oughta work.


----------



## coquille (Mar 8, 2004)

thanks. I'll start tomorrow and try to keep you posted


----------



## karaburun (Feb 26, 2005)

*Hi coquille,

I make my own soughdough (is it written right?)
I it is very easy.  And use fresh yeast is much easier. For Pizzadough (ca. 500 g flour, and 250ml water....) you need 10-20 g.

What a pitty, that the most of you can´t understand my language. We´ve so much good sites about this thema.

But if you like more informations about that, you can connect someone at our Germansites. She´s american., who lives here in germany.

Post me a pn and perhaps I can help you.

lg Tanja*


----------

